# 20 Gallon Wide (Pressurized Co2) Planted Tank



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

In the process of taking down and consolidating a couple of my reef tanks, I suddenly had the urge to set up a high tech planted set-up again.

At first I was in search for a small ADA style tank, but while picking up a filter and heater from a fellow member (mcrocker), I was gifted an older 20 gallon tank.

The dimensions of this tank are great, 24"x18"x12", though it will require extra maintenance and scaling to keep it growing low due to the short height.

Equipment:

Filter - Eheim 2213 filter
Heater - 200W Hydor Inline
Light - Kessil A150W Amazon Sun Pendant LED
Co2 - 10# tank with aqua medic solenoid and Co2 atomizer.

I had some old (but still good) eco-complete sitting in 2 garbage bins from my old 150 gallon planted, so I decided to wash and reuse it.

Thanks for mcrocker for the filter, heater and tank. 
Also, thank to Pat (Canadian Aquatics) for hooking up some gear and the carpet plants, Bien and rwong2k10 for the clippings.

I'll try to update this thread to track the growth, as this is the first time I've grown plants with LED's. Always used CFL and hot5's as they are tried and true.

Here are some pics of the newly planted tank:


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

Very nice Jeremy! Are those Hairgrass for your carpeting? They look very lush.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice set up !!! Looking good already


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Jeremy, I thought you were down sizing


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Nice looking scape!


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Looks good, ill be following this thread! I'm a big kessil fan and curious to see what they can do on a setup like that. Very nice start.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice Jeremy..... That's a nice footprint for sure. How high above the tank is the Kessil LED?

Best regards,

Stuart

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> Very nice Jeremy..... That's a nice footprint for sure. How high above the tank is the Kessil LED?
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> ...


The kessil is probably about 18" above the top of the water, so around 26-28" or so from the lowest point of the substrate.



charles said:


> Jeremy, I thought you were down sizing


This is downsizing! Shutting down the 90 and 100 gallon reef tanks soon and moving the livestock into a single bigger tank.

Want to get down to 3 tanks, max...



Kimrocks said:


> Very nice Jeremy! Are those Hairgrass for your carpeting? They look very lush.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks, Kimson. Yes, it is hairgrass. Lazy planting, it will look a lot better once it's filled in a bit.


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

great looking tank! looks awesome!


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

Just a quick update. Plants have settled in nicely, and some good growth already. A few new clippings from fellow members added and some tank inhabitants finally. 
Here are a few pics right after tonight's water change:

























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## opt-e (Jan 25, 2014)

Hey man, any updates on how the tank is doing? It's been 3 weeks since the last post! What kind of fish do you have in there?


----------

